
Ruby gtk3 GUI applications ARE cross-platform - passthejoe
http://passthejoe.net/post/2019_1006_ruby_gtk3_is_crossplatform/
======
simohakki
how do you make an independent application (Ruby & gtk3) once you have
completed your development? do you need to deliver msys2 too?

~~~
passthejoe
That's a bridge I haven't crossed just yet.

